# drywall meets tile shower



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Cut a hole big enough for your arm to reach in. Loosen the srcews around the edges, slip shimms in between truss and drywall,rescrew,plug hole from arm,tape,finish. No more gap!

Do I have to give away all my secrets here? :drink:


----------



## dnconstruction (Apr 5, 2007)

use road asphalt thats waterproof right?:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

mrmike said:


> Who didn't read the whole thread??? I'm with Tclev as you are the one that jumped all over this.....in a negative way.....It was not a good response !
> From What I read into it-He installed the walls & ceiling to the tub surrond or Tile at the top??.....He was just asking how to finish it off at the gaps. Maybe you should have not Jumped in before you really understood............... & not Blame someone else before knowing what was really done.....


obviously the truth is a bad thing here. Sooo...Ill move on to forums elsewhere. Have fun


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

See ya...........:clap:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Tough crowd*

It's a tough crowd.

Don't leave - just get thicker skin.

If your a trade and do your skill set day in a day out - you know what works.

Answering questions off of the internet with no back story or play by play is hard.

Pictures rule. Post them.

And if your way is better than any others - post away. But where all watching and we all love a good debate.

I love it that the DIYers are gone here on CT.

No more debates over advice to that market segment.

I'm glad I never chimmed in ad recommended Guardz as on of the steps....

From my read on this - I could have yanked it down in 5 minutes and had it re set in 40. Done. Over. Perfect....

If it's crap - rip it out.


----------



## Jer (Nov 13, 2008)

GPI said:


> obviously the truth is a bad thing here. Sooo...Ill move on to forums elsewhere. Have fun


Ah dont just take your ball and go home, your response was reeking with negativity and thats not what this forum is about. We all screw up now and again and when we do its nice to have a friendly place to come to for help thats all.:thumbsup:


----------



## jgdservices (Mar 13, 2009)

*ALL Your suggestions were wonderful!!!*

I know this is a bit of a late response but I have been so busy I haven't been on here in a little while. I see I started quite the debate. Never the less I appreciate all the suggestions. To clarify a few things from the comments I read I am a general services contractor and I also own a landscaping company. I could not figure out how to list this on my profile so I put the service I do the most of which happens to be landscaping. So No I'm not a landscaper remodeling a bathroom. As a matter of fact most of my work on the construction side consists of remodels. But as all remodelers know one cant know everything so I asked for some true advice. The project was on a old home built in the early 60s and nothing about this home was right. bowed walls , sloppy framing and so fourth so I did the best I could to replace a ceiling and wall in an existing bath which was ruined as a result of a roofing problem. To say the least this was a very frustrating project. Thank you all again !

JGD Contracting Services


----------

